# Annovulatory, spotting, weight gain



## GriffsKat (May 13, 2005)

I have been to two different docs and neither has really addressed this issue. I have gained 12 lbs in a year, even though I am religiously exercising (currently I am training for a 5K), I eat around 1500 cals a day. All the weight gain is in my hips and waist. And my cycles have become longer. I'm spotting off and on between periods.

My GP checked my thyroid, it was right in the middle, she said, so that can't be it. My gyno did an endo biopsy, nothing there. My GP wanted to put me on zoloft, said it was my serotonin levels. Hmm, not so sure about that.

What gives? Is it just stress? I am still nursing, but he's only nursing once a day, he's almost 2. I didn't have these issues with my daughter and she nursed till 2. What can I do? What doc should I see? And what should I ask?


----------

